# Future-Klear discontinued....



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I just read a blurb in my favorite modelling Magazine SAM,that Future-Klear as its called in the UK has been discontinued,and will be reformulated.the author called Johnston & Johnston,and it was indeed confirmed.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> I just read a blurb in my favorite modelling Magazine SAM,that Future-Klear as its called in the UK has been discontinued,and will be reformulated.the author called Johnston & Johnston,and it was indeed confirmed.


Aparently this only affects the UK or EUR and not the USA. In the US it became Pledge with Future Shine


----------

